# Happy No 9 Raven!



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Ray Ray. Hard to believe it's been 9 years. Here's hoping for many, many more with our Queen of the Pack. :wub:

Caliber vom Wildhaus "Raven"
SchH3, AWD2, PD1, P1, PA, T1, FO, UCD, URO2, CGC, TT, OFA H/E/C/P/DM, CERF












































With her new birthday stuffy.

















And hanging out with her daughters, Heidi and Mocha, hoping something falls on the floor while I cook dinner.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Gorgeous!!!!! Happy Birthday!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Doesn't look 9 at all!!! Beautiful pack you go there  Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Raven :birthday:
She's soo beautiful, she wears her age well!!!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Happy birthday Raven! She ages beautifully!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!! nice titles.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gorgeous girl! Age looks good on her! Still seem like a young spry thing! Happy Birthday Raven!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy 9th Raven!! Great pictures.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy birthday! Her face is too sweet :blush:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Raven! Love the photo of her with her kiddo's


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Happy, Happy b-day Ray!! She looks fabulous for a 9yo.. Sister Cay and brother Bis send their love!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Raven! She looks fantastic! I hope she has many, many more to celebrate!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Raven. Looking good at 9yrs old. 

Chris, I was curious about her pedigree. She is a mix of east and west? She just looks so much like Yoko, I expected to find that they had some dogs in common, but they dont. Perhaps the dogs before them were just bred correctly and is passed on in several lines of GSD's.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, everyone. She's a very special dog. :wub:

Dawn, she's primarily West German. There's a bit of DDR in there, but only a couple lines and it's a few generations back.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

What do you think? Do they look very much a like?


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

aww happy birthday! She's gorgeous! Love the pic of her licking her stuffy. Very sweet.


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Awww, great pics! Happy Birthday Rayray. Forever special in my heart for giving me the best dog anyone could ever want.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Raven, she looks great!


----------

